# Update on pypers attack



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

I took the advice to walk pyper back to where she was attacked but sadly she freaked out and actually wet herself with fear.My friend Shirley suggested bach's remedies so I started her on them and until this afternoon there was no change then on her afternoon walk I noticed she was much calmer,seemed happier and in a secluded quiet area I even let her off for a short while to play with miley and kassia and she was actually smiling( well I like to think she was).that's the first glimpse of the happy pyper I have seen since the attack.i cant believe I didn't think of bach's remedies because I use them for flying.she isn't totally back to normal yet and I know it will be a slow process but for today im so happy xxx


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Beautiful pics Mandy.
So pleased to hear pyper is making a recovery, but sad to hear it freaked her out returning to the spot where it happened 
She looks great with the other dogs, and I especially love the red - is that miley?
And is kassia your american cocker? She looks just like Ruby's mum x
Big love to pyper, I'm sure each day will bring a small improvement


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Thanks so much Yes that's my little miley and kassia is my buff American cocker with just one eye lol but a very happy girl she is


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Sending you and Pyper all the best. and hoping that she can get her confidence back.


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Mandy - your dogs are so gorgeous. Just love their wee faces
I have not been online much lately, so didn't know anything about Pyper's attack. How absolutely horrifying.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

mandym said:


> Thanks so much Yes that's my little miley and kassia is my buff American cocker with just one eye lol but a very happy girl she is


Gorgeous - a winking cocker! 
I hope you were armed with your corrected spray!
TBH - I'd like to think that idiot with his dog wouldn't be stupid (or arrogant) enough to return to "the scene of the crime" x


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Glad she is making progress. Good girl Pyper


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Poor Pyper, It will take time, but at least she had a happy afternoon.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Well done! It must feel great to have had a little success - I'm sure she couldn't be more loved so she will heal


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

Oh my Mandy, your poos are AMAZING!! I love them all!  My heart wept for little Pyper when I read your post, but like you I am hopeful that each day will bring a small improvement. Oh yes, I am totally sure that cockapoos can indeed smile too!


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

AliAlfie said:


> Oh my Mandy, your poos are AMAZING!! I love them all!  My heart wept for little Pyper when I read your post, but like you I am hopeful that each day will bring a small improvement. Oh yes, I am totally sure that cockapoos can indeed smile too!


Thanks so much,i adore my girls so it made my day we have taken a step in the right direction xxx


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Best wishes to Pyper , she is such a sweet looking poo.


----------



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

Mandy your Poos are beautiful! I'm so glad to hear Pyper is 'smiling'  and improving with her confidence when out walking. Brave little girl :hug:


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Thanks so much,youre all so kind xxx


----------



## ElaineR (Apr 5, 2013)

Yeah!!! Well done to brave little Pyper and what gorgeous photos of gorgeous dogs, sounds like I could be doing with some of this Bach remedy for myself lol!!!!


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

ElaineR said:


> Yeah!!! Well done to brave little Pyper and what gorgeous photos of gorgeous dogs, sounds like I could be doing with some of this Bach remedy for myself lol!!!!


Elaine when shirley suggested bachs I already had thenm in the cupboard cos I use them for when I fly,i get really nervous and they calm me down,cant believe I dint think of it lol xxx


----------



## edenorchards (Sep 3, 2013)

Your dogs are so beautiful! Poor little sweetie. Remember too that when you go out on your walks and back to that location you have to swallow your own nerves and concerns or fear. Dogs are so amazing at detecting our emotions and if you feel nervous or negative she will think "oh... Mommy is upset... I have a good reason to be upset too"

What are Bach's remedies? Sounds awesome if it helps them relax, especially like you said, on an airplane!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Bach's remedy is AMAZING!! we have it available as drops and spray in canada...here is is called Bach's rescue remedy. and it is all natural and helps with anxiety. it can even help those suffering from Panic attacks. it is really amazing


----------



## RedVelvet (Jul 30, 2013)

Great to hear you and Pyper had a good afternoon. Hope things continue to improve.


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

do you think that Bach's remedy's would help ginger relax when i try to cut her nails ..pleas say yes haa haa ..i ,need some thing she just don't like her nails cut


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

sugerlump said:


> do you think that Bach's remedy's would help ginger relax when i try to cut her nails ..pleas say yes haa haa ..i ,need some thing she just don't like her nails cut


Possibly,it may help her relax a little but well worth a try x


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

i'm confused..i was just on line looking for it and it said there is many kinds and you can mix them together ..what are they talking about .is there not just one kind i can get


----------



## RachelJ (Oct 5, 2012)

Mandy your dogs are absolutely beautiful - all so gorgeous I love their little faces!

So pleased to here Pyper is getting back to herself and enjoying her walkies again x


----------



## Stela12 (Mar 1, 2012)

sugerlump said:


> i'm confused..i was just on line looking for it and it said there is many kinds and you can mix them together ..what are they talking about .is there not just one kind i can get


http://www.amazon.com/Bach-Pet-Resc...1378913440&sr=8-2&keywords=rescue+remedy+bach

Check this out l; I am going to order this for Stela; she has a real bad separation anxiety so I am going to give it a try.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Stela12 said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Bach-Pet-Resc...1378913440&sr=8-2&keywords=rescue+remedy+bach
> 
> Check this out l; I am going to order this for Stela; she has a real bad separation anxiety so I am going to give it a try.


wow! they have one just for pets! that is great!!!


----------



## Stela12 (Mar 1, 2012)

The human version is cheaper and it is probably the same formulation....I'll order the human version, so I might benefit from it as well 

Mandy-I am so glad little Pyper is OK; she is a real beauty!!! Thanks for mentioning this remedy.

...actually, I just found out; the pet version is alcohol free, so, probably more suitable for dogs.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

So glad the gorgeous Pyper is getting over her attack.
I looked for Bachs pets remedy on e-bay and found one that had about 20 different types depending on your dogs problem! will definitely give some a try around fireworks night.


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

Wow, just looked up this on Amazon UK and the price differential is 
H-U-M-U-N-G-O-U-S! 

20ml human version...£6.10 ( http://www.amazon.co.uk/Nelsons-Bac...ywords=Bach+Flower+Essences+Rescue+Remedy+Pet )

10ml pet version...£43!!!  ( http://www.amazon.co.uk/Flower-Esse...ywords=Bach+Flower+Essences+Rescue+Remedy+Pet )

7 times the price for half the quantity! 

On ebay, the revival/rescue remedy can be found for much less: 25ml for £8.70 but is currently 'out of stock.' ( http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/25ml-Bach...AlternativeTherapies&var=&hash=item20ce31a830 )


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

yes i just checked it out.amazon is $ 10.28 for 10 ML
ebay is $ 18.99 for 10 ML

wow that is a big difference..i am going to try some .i have to get some thing to cut gingers nails. i'm tired of paying $ 20.00 to the vet to cut them..thank you all people


----------

